
There is No Such Thing as Free Will - ZoeZoeBee
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2016/06/theres-no-such-thing-as-free-will/480750/?single_page=true
======
api
I have yet to see a popular science article that discusses concepts like
consciousness and free will that isn't junk. We can't even define these things
in any scientific way so how can we talk about them in this context?

~~~
jospoortvliet
Yeah the article points to that, talking about different ways of seeing and
describing free will. In the end, the focus of the article isn't on the
philosophical concept but it's impact on society and it does a fine job
describing three different views: understanding that there is no free will is
a disaster; it is just fine, beneficial even if we just explain it properly;
and we just redefine it and all is as it was.

------
dmfdmf
Self contradiction is a dangerous drug.

